# Cost of Living 2011



## Spud468 (May 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am sure this has been asked over and over, but I cant seem to find any of the information I need - only an article from 2005. 

I am trying to get an idea of monthly cost of living in Western Cape. Such as: 

Rent: 3 bedroom House
Utilities
Medical Aid (2 adults; 2 primary school aged children) 
ADSL Internet and phone line
DSTV 
Groceries for family of 4
Any other taxes associated with rental property? 
House & Car Insurance
Petrol (Domestic use) 
Phone contracts 

Anything else which may help us prepare a pre-budget. 

Thanks for all the advice and assistance. 9 weeks to go... :juggle:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Spud468 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sure this has been asked over and over, but I cant seem to find any of the information I need - only an article from 2005.
> 
> ...


Hi Spud
Rental will depend on where you are going to live, I recall you mentioned Knysna, once again, it depends where in Knysna..... my guess would be about R7000-R8000 pm for a reasonable place.
Our municipal account is about R1000 pm ( we are only two people, only shower and use very little municipal water, mostly borehole water) 
My telephone and ADSL is supplied by TELKOM, have a look at their website. We took the Option 3 plus 5 GIG ADSL.
Groceries ( including meat and other fresh produce ).... about R5000 pm 

Petrol is currently about R10 per litre
Medical aid: this will depend on the cover you want, I would suggest a comprehensive medical aid and not just a hospital plan, medical costs are high, but of a very high standard.
Other insurance depends on the type of cover you want, have a look at OUTSURANCE.
Oh yes, when you rent a house , you do not pay municipal tax, the landlord does.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Real Estate Knysna Property Garden Route Holiday Rentals South Africa


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DStv price increase next month Broadcasting MyBroadband Tech and IT News


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

register on Pickandpay using a South African address, just google a business or estate agency and use their address.
You can now do a online grocery shop of whatever your normal grocery purchases are.
If you stick to Housebrands and then add 10% it will probably give you a better class of product.
work out what you normally eat in a week, do the purchase up to the point of entering credit card and that will tell you what it would cost you for a week...
I've just done a quick comparitive shop identical to hat i would buy on a weekly basis, 7 meals, 7 breakfasts coffee,tea,Milk, bread, frozen vegs 2x) potatoes, Onions, oil, eggs and bacon, 1x jam margerine etc... enough for I week, no cleaning or bathroom stuff, just the bare minimum.
ZAR973.32 compared to just on a €100 Euro here at Aldi or Lidl....
pretty much of a muchness.

my Brazilian lass who comes in twice a week for 3 hours each costs me €60 my maid in SA cost me ZAR 2100 plus food and lodging 5 years ago..

manual comes in and does the garden once a month for €50 and Philemon the Ride-on Lawnmower costs me €10 a month in Petrol in summer.....

I'm paying €1,50/litre for Diesel, how much is it there?

Other Costs here?
Schooling? Zero
Medical Aid? Zero
Security?Zero
Car Insurance?€300 each for 3 cars
electricity? €150/month my tenant is paying ZAR1800 a month average
Heating? €800 a year
water? Zero
Refuse removal €25/month

I think the OP will find that depending on where they are coming from, living costs are going to be much the same but SA has more things such as transport and security and medical aid .... to pay for.


----------

